# Armor Design. Would it work?



## Synthos (19 Dec 2005)

Attached here is what I managed to come up with as a possible solution to tank armor one afternoon. The basic idea behind this is that it is designed to "funnel" direct shots to the stronger elements of the design. A cross section would look like corrugated cardboard. In a real implementation, you would have several more layers of this in pairs of two. Layers could also be oriented in a different direction so you have a sort of cross-hatch protection.

Hopefully what this would do is let you a lot less metal in order to protect the occupants of the tank. Thus lighter, faster etc..

Im hoping people who have much more experience with high velocity high density ballistics can say whether this will flop or maybe work. What do you think? Questions?


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (20 Dec 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> sounds to me that you need to submit a suggestion to the DND.



seems like it would be worth a try


----------



## pte. Massecar (20 Dec 2005)

looks like a promising design


----------



## Koenigsegg (21 Dec 2005)

Dont take this like I think I know a lot, you people probably know more.   However, I have researched quite a bit over the past years, so I have some clue.

The one potential problem, from what I understand of your design, is the possibility of the armour in any given area only beng to withstand one shell.   With the velocity of incoming shells, they could potentially flatten/shatter the corrugated type point things (my form of technical lingo), making it so after one impact, the area that was hit, and the close surrounding armour will not be able to sustain another shot.   This differs from other (not all) modern armours because the American Abrams, German Leopard2( in tests), British Challenger have all taken at least two shots in the same spot and had no damage done.   With your design, once those "corrugated cardboard" parts were worn out (possibly after one hit), the integrity of the armour no longer exists.
My view, I am not a professional, just something to maybe consider and check out.

But yes, I strongly suggest you send that in, and try to get patent or whatever, so you make money off it, because the government sure as Hell wont give you any for a good idea. 
Good Thinkin'    ;D


----------



## Synthos (21 Dec 2005)

Yeah that's one flaw I thought of as well. What are the odds though that a tank would be shot in the same (or nearly the same) area twice?


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (21 Dec 2005)

that would be hard to guess, I would rather know my armour will stand up to it, insted of hopeing  not to get hit in the same spot for fear of malfunctions with it. But, if anything, someone else could probly help you fix that problem if you try to patten it... You never know... Good Luck


----------



## Synthos (21 Dec 2005)

Yeah, the only problem with patents is that I'm under the impression it takes a couple thousand dollars to patent.. Money that I can't afford to spend.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (21 Dec 2005)

well then spred the word and try to get some company or someone to flip majority of the bill, that would really show you what peope think of it, if they think it would work they would invest in it, if not, dunno what to tell you


----------



## Koenigsegg (21 Dec 2005)

Yeah, some companies out there, if they see potential in your work, will drop you a line.
If you do send into the government, and they see that a company has looked over your proposal and helped finacially, they would probably take a much more serious look at it.  This would give you better chance of possibly making history man!
(pretty much already been touched upon)

This comment brought to you by someone using sense, and basic knowledge, not someone who is trained in any way.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (21 Dec 2005)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> This comment brought to you by someone using sense, and basic knowledge, not someone who is trained in any way.



ha ha, that is wicked, but seriously Synthos, you find a company. and you will find your paten


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (21 Dec 2005)

Are you hoping that the incoming round will "bounce" or deflect along your foil plating system to the reinforced focal point?  What kind of angle is required to achieve this?  The shot may well just tear through the "foil" and carry on its merry way.


----------

